# Session 15 log



## Dumok (Aug 11, 2011)

Session 15
Mission report 10
    Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
    Spring 13-14 296 CY

Party Roster:
    Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
    Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
    Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
    Weycailin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
    Gerard (Human Mercenary-War blade)
    Deputy Constable Artemis Eburi (Human Rogue)
    Brother Ishmael (Halfling Monk)

Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

    Secondary Mission Objectives:
                  -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow
                    -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.
                    -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.
                  -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.
              -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence within Shadow’s Deep.

Report: 
    "Accidental Exposure"
    After my outburst, the party spun at once towards my hiding place, with weapons drawn. Realizing that the expeditionary squad are still combat ready, I announced myself at once, displaying my tabard. At once Tursomog suggested that I was a member of the order known as the "Watchers". I was rather surprised that the priest was that knowledgeable. 
    He then explained that my order were charged as keepers of history, we locate events of possible historic significance and observe them in order to record them for later generations. Reluctantly, I confirmed Tursomog's suspicions, and further informed the party that my presence is strictly to observe the mission and provide reports to their superiors of their progress. They did ask if I intended to help the party, if necessary, unfortunately I had to inform them that I was forbidden from interfering in the mission unless the danger would interfere with my task of recording the Historical information. Once they acknowledged that I was no threat to them, they allowed me to slip back into my hiding place.

    The mission then continued as the group encountered and dispatched two giant scorpions, and two sets of Ghouls. At one point, Ishmael narrowly avoided falling through a trap door, by perching perilously on the edge of the pit. Thanking Ilmatar profusely, he slowly backed away just before the door closed itself.

    "Entering the Mother's Temple"
    Eventually, the party made their way to a corridor which seemed filled with Deciding to proceed cautiously, Artemis was sent ahead to scout the long corridor, eventually coming to an opulently decorated shrine of Ilmatar! Stepping in further, he then spotted none other than Lady Ambrose, lost within a meditative trance. She eventually opened her eyes and rose when Artemis announced himself. At the priestess' insistence, He then invited the rest of the squad to enter the temple. 
    Upon seeing Tursomog, she warmly greeted the hobgoblin cleric, much to his chagrin. Tursomog later informed the party, that he had studied under her as a young initiate. Ambrose then warmly greeted the rest of the party offering healing and hospitality to us.
    The party questioned her about her presence, where she explained that she had heard that Shadow's deep had become over run with undead. She had spent the past few days turning and destroying as many undead as she could. However, she had discovered many disturbing facts about the complex.
    1) The Complex consists of nine levels. Most of which was built during the reign of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow.
    2) The Third Hexe-Kaiser had devoted himself to the study of Planar magic, which is no mean feat for a Sorcerer! Cyrro himself seemed shocked given the high mortality rate of Wizards who are much more educated than the average Sorcerer.
    3) Hexe-Kaiser Shadow studied Goblinoids in order to understand how they may have arrived here after the Warp. The goblinoids seemed to come from three different demi-planes: One called "The Pomarj", the Other called "Krynn", and the last called "Avellos". The goblinoids from Avellos were deemed to be the more civilized of the three branches.
    4) In an effort to learn more about the Goblinoids, He had used his considerable knowledge of planar magic to contact The different Goblinoid gods, It was during this research that he contacted a being known as "Kika-Nuti". (Tursomog bristled at this, arguing that She was a Blasphemous goddess, trying to pollute the goblinoids with the ideas of Benevolence and Goodness.)
    5) the last three levels of the complex appear to be a repository of the third Hexe-Kaiser's more challenging experiments. That while the top six levels were relatively cleared out, the bottom three tiers seem to have extremely dangerous creatures. One of which is a Powerful bugbear barbarian named Bu-Morgul, who was believed to be imprisoned here. The Bugbear was a reputed leader of a force of bug-bears who massacred humans and hobgoblins alike. He had grown so fierce, he was despised universally and earned a significant bounty on his head. Rumors persisted that Bu-Morgul eventually slaughtered his own war band in order to obtain power from his Demonic deity, Hruggrek. 
    6) The Next creature imprisoned within the complex is a Female green-Dragon, who is believed by the party to be the Dragoness owned by "Old Cooter". One of her hatchlings had been tended to by Lady Ambrose. 
    7) She had no knowledge of what other creatures may be imprisoned within the last three tiers, but that it's possible that there may be some potent historical and magical items.

    Eventually,  Lady Ambrose offered her hospitality to the party and they elected to stay the night, Cyrro however, decided to meet with the Supply-line troop for some supplies and new information.


----------

